# Moving - need advice



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Making the big move from Alberta to BC. Over 480 miles through the mountains. First load took 13 hours. Second and final load should be the same. It is this second load that I will be taken my community aquariums with me. I have 37 smaller tropical fish that I am moving. What I intend on doing is using a 5 gallon plastic tote bin ; filled with aquarium water and the 37 fish. I also intend on transporting my filter media in this same water/tote. Good idea or not?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They'd probably be safer in fish bags. They use these to ship fish around the world. 

Your method has worked for many keepers. 

Whichever way you choose, don't forget to add a drop of Prime per fish to keep ammonia detoxified.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Will stop by my local fish store and see if I can scrounge some fish bags. I agree; it probably would be a lot safer and easier to transport.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I've moved both ways... bags and bucket. Great idea on the prime... especially if you spring a leak and need to use some tap water. Make sure you have a thermometer with you just in case and some extra bags. If you do the bucket thing you can also plug in an air stone/pump if you have a stop over. Try to give the fish as much room as possible, I personally would bucket the filter separate if you can. Keep it wet/covered... should be good for at least 24 hours. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Move is over. What a nightmare. A 13 hour trip took 4 days. Uhaul truck broke down. The fish survived. Lost four jumpers; that is because when we finally got to our destination, I removed the lid to the tote that I carried them in. Four of the largest fish jumped. Other than that, everything appears okay. Presently got them all in in a 20 gal holding tank whilst my 45 gal is cycling. This will be the true test!


----------



## david creque (Dec 8, 2013)

*moving help*

Battery operated air pump and a big sponge filter.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad you made it!! See you just never know what can happen... so many things can affect your trip. To bad tho about the jumpers!!


----------

